# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 1934F038739B95FE7699DB6958B2CC61

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 1934F038739B95FE7699DB6958B2CC61 
Размер в байтах: 37207231

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:59, в том числе:
 безопасные:12
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------


## Dmitry Rastvortsev

Спасибо. Выходит, нет вирусов?
Просто, браузеры (что Мозилла, что Опера) тормозят, картинки еле грузятся. Думал, вирус какой

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*Dmitry Rastvortsev*, вирусов не обнаружено, но есть файлы которые явно вызывают вопросы.

Я все же рекомендовал бы вам обратиться за в раздел Помогите http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=152-three-steps и пройти доп. обследование. Я подозреваю, что все таки система заражена. Хелперы посмотрят логи и точно скажут.

*Добавлено через 49 минут*

Посмотрели отчет более подробно. Похоже, что используется какая-то сборка Windows (сломана система верификации системных файлов). Поэтому многие системные файлы отличаются от оригинальных и вызывают подозрения и имеют плохую репутацию VI.

Рекомендую вам переставить ОС и не использовать подобные сомнительные сборки, иначе вы изначально рискуете, так как систему можно считать изначально скомпрометированной.

----------

